# Furry Fiesta! Feb. 20 - 22, 2009 - Addison, TX



## Istanbul (May 20, 2008)

For years, Texan furries have been talking about the need for a furry convention in Texas. Behind the scenes, preparations have been underway for some time to make this happen...and finally, the Dallas Regional Anthropomorphic Meeting Association is proud to bring you:

Furry Fiesta!

Coming to the Crowne Plaza Hotel in Addison, TX on February 20 - 22, 2009!

We've already got some great guests of honor lined up, as well as musical guests like *Sub Level 03* and *Bucktown Tiger!*

We've also managed to negotiate a great rate for the luxuriant hotel rooms for which Crowne Plaza is known, just _$79/night_ for 1-2 people or _$89/night_ for 3-4 people!

Pre-registration should be open just a few days from the date of this post - swing by http://www.furryfiesta.org and touch base on our forums! Let us know what you want to see, and expect to see a lot more information posted in the next few days!

We're planning to have concerts, fursuit games, panels, a dealer's den and art show, lots of great movies, a charity auction, and lots more...and that's just what we've got planned so far. If there's something you want that you don't see, come to the forum and let us know!

We hope to see you there!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 21, 2008)

Yeeehah! I just checked out the website today! Not bad. 
In time, you'll eventually get the rest in but at least the site's up!


----------



## Istanbul (May 22, 2008)

Post edited to reflect current content.


----------



## Istanbul (Jun 2, 2008)

Post edited to reflect current content. Again.


----------



## Istanbul (Jun 8, 2008)

Registration is now LIVE!

Click this link to pre-register!


----------



## Istanbul (Jun 15, 2008)

Wonderful news! We now have a new confirmed Artist Guest of Honor. Tiffany Ross, author of such comics as Alien Dice, Genoworks Saga, and Akaelae will be joining us! If you have no idea what I'm talking about, CLICK HERE to pay her a visit and get addicted to some new webcomics!


----------



## feilen (Jun 25, 2008)

Woo! I'll turn 16 exactly 3 days before the convention, so I'm probably attending!


----------



## Iguanto_Iguana (Jun 27, 2008)

I made the banners just for all. =D


----------



## Tevnon (Jun 27, 2008)

Cool!
Hopefully it will go better than the Texas Furry Convention did.


----------



## AressFenus (Jun 29, 2008)

When I get the change, I'll deffinately buy my pass.


----------



## Istanbul (Jun 30, 2008)

Tevnon said:


> Cool!
> Hopefully it will go better than the Texas Furry Convention did.



We've already got so much awesomeness lined up that, short of giant space mosquitos from the future showing up and farting nerve gas into the hotel, that's pretty much a given.


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll keep my eye on this. Not too far from where I am and I need to hit a furry con sooner or later.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jun 30, 2008)

some one better Squash rumors  then some  other topic  here about the fiesta has it out that it  is Canaled so  be wary of the rumor bug


----------



## Istanbul (Jul 6, 2008)

An older meet that shared the name - one that was slated to be in San Antonio in April of 2008 - was cancelled.

We, on the other hand, have sold out of lifetime memberships!

That being said, we still want people to show up and have a good time, and the con is alive and well and on schedule.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jul 8, 2008)

This should be fun!!


----------



## Aldog076 (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow nice...Been wanting to go to  a Furcon, I Definitely be there


----------



## Rhari (Jul 8, 2008)

Hehe, I've already got Art in process for your conbook. Also, LOVE the name of your Meeting Assosciation. D.R.A.M.A. It's PERFECT. *giggles*

Hoping all you texans will have a good ol' time!


----------



## Iguanto_Iguana (Jul 8, 2008)

What will happen if they will accouncing that they will move somewhere in Texas?

I've already heard that the Anthrocon was moved from New York to Pennsylvania in 1999.


----------



## Istanbul (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't think you have to worry about that. While we only technically have a contract slated for this year, I don't expect to change venues in 2010 (or even 2011), barring some kind of unusual issues with the hotel or sudden explosive growth (which I'd love to see, but I'll settle for the regular kind). I *can*, however, promise that we will adapt to the needs of our attendees in both space and programming.


----------



## slashersivi (Jul 9, 2008)

I am planning on driving there from White Sands Missile Range, NM; if anyone from Las Cruces, NM to anywhere along I-10/I-20 between would like to help me cut gas costs, please let me know  

I would most likely be leaving the Las Cruces area late Thurs night/early Fri morning w/ an approximately 9hr drive (not including breaks).  Departing the con either Sunday afternoon/evening or Monday morning, depending on schedule stuff.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jul 15, 2008)

Lol, I just realized... I turn 21 the day AFTER it's over.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 15, 2008)

ha ha no booze for you till after


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 19, 2008)

I wish I could go....But I want to find someone to go with.... Imma probably going to look into going to a convention at age 18, so that if my parents give a shit, it doesn't matter, cause Im not a burden to them any longer, being the loner child who is sometimes the blacksheep of the family.


----------



## Istanbul (Jul 20, 2008)

One of the nice things about conventions is that - even if you go alone - you usually wind up with friends by the time you leave.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 20, 2008)

yup... almost allways


----------



## Istanbul (Jul 26, 2008)

I can now confirm the following people for the Dealer's Den:

Heather Bruton
Diana Harlan Stein
Brian Sutton
Michael Pena
FurPlanet
Sub Level 03


----------



## Istanbul (Jul 29, 2008)

Michele Light is now confirmed for the Dealer's Den!

Watch this space for more updates!


----------



## KennyKitsune (Jul 29, 2008)

YES!!! I definately want to go! Next to Denver, this will be the closest con to me!


----------



## KennyKitsune (Jul 29, 2008)

slashersivi said:


> I am planning on driving there from White Sands Missile Range, NM; if anyone from Las Cruces, NM to anywhere along I-10/I-20 between would like to help me cut gas costs, please let me know
> 
> I would most likely be leaving the Las Cruces area late Thurs night/early Fri morning w/ an approximately 9hr drive (not including breaks). Departing the con either Sunday afternoon/evening or Monday morning, depending on schedule stuff.


 
I'd like to help out, but I kinda planned on flying there. Sorry.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 30, 2008)

If I have the money and the time when this rolls around I'll think about going.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Jul 30, 2008)

You got Bucktown Tiger? Nice choice, furry planners of Furry Fiesta .  I hope Furry Fiesta gets popular within our grat fandom. :3


----------



## slashersivi (Jul 30, 2008)

KennyKitsune said:


> I'd like to help out, but I kinda planned on flying there. Sorry.


 
Aww, but this would be cheaper!  I would only ask like $30 each way to help with gas and between having to arrive at the airport early to get through security and flight time, it really boils down to only about twice the amount of time to get there. :3


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 3, 2008)

i am going to be looking for a ride share to.. greyhound is starting to  really blow...  that  or some one willing to  crusie up form texas to give me a ride down there and then  take me home  at there leisure...  i have been told by about 7 people now that i have to go...


----------



## bob128 (Sep 14, 2008)

Sounds interesting - never been to a con before, but this is practically in my backyard.

I've been going to the Brookhaven Country Club w/ my dad since I was a kid :O


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 14, 2008)

then  go to it  you will find it  fun  trust me


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 14, 2008)

bob128 said:


> Sounds interesting - never been to a con before, but this is practically in my backyard.
> 
> I've been going to the Brookhaven Country Club w/ my dad since I was a kid :O



Off topic, your avatar is the greatest thing that I have ever seen.


----------



## kaminigupta (Sep 16, 2008)

nice dear


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 3, 2008)

heh


----------



## Tamer_Ry (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh, sounds fun.  I always wanted to go to a fur con.  I'd prolly end up going alone though.


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 8, 2008)

going alone maybe...  being alone after you get there...  not likely


----------



## Velnor (Oct 24, 2008)

Im going ^^ yay me


----------



## Istanbul (Nov 2, 2008)

It looks like we're picking up quite the membership for our first year!

That said...only about three and a half months left!


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 2, 2008)

this all sounds great,*BUT I'M STUCK IN INDIANA!*


----------



## Uro (Nov 2, 2008)

TamaraRose said:


> ha ha no booze for you till after



Yea....sure....


----------



## GrundMoon (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks lovely but... i canÂ´t leave portugal until made 18y ...
can you upload photos later  ?


----------



## TamaraRose (Nov 4, 2008)

Squeee! this is  gonna be awesome


----------



## Crevan Shorn (Nov 5, 2008)

Definitely going to come and even try to volunteer with a buddy of mind *eyes internet room late night spots and taps fingers together* Yeeees, excellent...


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Nov 5, 2008)

im thinking about going to that and getting some commissions. however, i have to make enough money to earn back what i spent getting to that convention. is that possible at this con? i heard its doomed to fail


----------



## Istanbul (Nov 5, 2008)

Ship-Wreck said:


> im thinking about going to that and getting some commissions. however, i have to make enough money to earn back what i spent getting to that convention. is that possible at this con? i heard its doomed to fail



You heard incorrectly. I don't know how much it would cost you to get here, nor (obviously) can I guarantee that you'd get that much in commissions, but the convention is a go; it is actually numerically impossible for it to fail.


----------



## Crevan Shorn (Nov 5, 2008)

Viva la Furry Fiesta!


----------



## feilen (Nov 5, 2008)

Getting my parents to let me is like forcing them through a paper shredder. It's vaguely possible, but will require a lot of pushing.


----------



## TamaraRose (Nov 6, 2008)

push hard  cause  word of mouth kitty has helped the istanbul


----------



## Jax (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh yea...have reservation in hand I wonder if they'll miss me at work? Hope to roll that Friday.


----------



## Javarod (Nov 15, 2008)

Now all you have to do is add audio to your site, specifically a sample from Buster Poindexter's song 'Hot, hot, hot'   :lol:


----------



## Istanbul (Nov 28, 2008)

It's hard to fathom...but the event itself is less than three months away, and only two months remain to pre-register!


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 29, 2008)

I want to go but I would need a ride from Wichita, Kansas and back. Also possibly a roommate to split the bill with me.


----------



## TamaraRose (Dec 2, 2008)

there seem  to be many many people  who are going to go


----------



## Istanbul (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm not at liberty to post numbers right now, but if you could see the people who have *already* pre-registered...wow. O.O

Also, we had a little incident with people being unable to get hotel rooms recently, because we had filled up our block. Good news! The block has been expanded (and will be further expanded in about a week). So if you were trying to reserve a room and couldn't, try again now!


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Dec 10, 2008)

I decided to head out to this convention and will be selling art there. Im going to try to get into the artist alley with my friend Farellemoon. Look for me there!


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 16, 2008)

omg here all u guys are!!!!!!!!!!!! i missed u guys 

im so going to furry fiesta right around income tax return ! and i live so close!!!!


----------



## Kayote (Dec 23, 2008)

I am defenately going. LOL It's about time I get my fuzzy bum out of the house and go to a con that is so close, and focused around something I would be interested in. :| All these anime conventions like to make you feel sad for wearing ears and a tail. LOL

-excited- I submitted a picture into the conbook, so that's always nice. So if I happen to not go (WHATEVERIAMGOING) then at least I contributed. x3


----------



## wishmaster_ein (Dec 29, 2008)

This sounds great. I'll have to register and maybe find somebody to room with to split costs. I don't have alot of money, I'll sleep in my car if I have to.


----------



## Istanbul (Jan 2, 2009)

Something for people to remember:

Pre-registration closes on January 31st - that means there is *less than one month* to pre-register! If you were thinking of doing so (and I strongly recommend it), now's the time!


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh, I am planning on going too.


----------



## JerseyCat (Jan 11, 2009)

I've registered. Haven't done the hotel thing yet. It'll be my first con, so I'm glad it's an in-state venture for me.

p.s. pm me for room share. As far as I can tell, I can still get a room at the FF rate. Otherwise, I have the scratch but would rather not have to pay the whole amount.


----------



## Istanbul (Jan 13, 2009)

Rooms will definitely be available at the FF rate until January 29th. If you try to make a reservation and can't, let me know, and we'll solve that issue with a quickness.

After that...they'll still give the rate, but it'll be based on availability; if they run out, they run out. Needless to say, I *strongly* endorse making reservations before the cutoff date.


----------



## artenis (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm definitely going! As soon as I deposit all of my xmas gifts I'm going to pre-register. I'm sooo excited!


----------



## bucktowntiger (Jan 17, 2009)

Just a preview of Friday night at Furry Fiesta:

http://www.youtube.com/v/rAGu5VygiDs


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 17, 2009)

One day and I'll be independant and be able to go anywhere I want. Then I'll go to the most convinient furcon.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jan 18, 2009)

after some family sadness and struggles... my mother in law lost  her battle with cancer... so now i am REALLY REALLY looking foreword to  FF  because  i can all ways find cheer and happiness with my Favorite Furrys   ill see ya'll there *snuggles*


----------



## feilen (Jan 18, 2009)

GAH, can't find anyone to take me. Oh well, I'm sure I can get someone...


----------



## TamaraRose (Jan 18, 2009)

depends on where you are  there a furs  al over the place


----------



## Thraxkue (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm definately going, I've been looking forward to FF for some time X3


----------



## TamaraRose (Jan 23, 2009)

* can hardly wait any more* i am gonna  go insane form waiting


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 24, 2009)

DAmn it! Kyell Gold is gonna be there! KYELL GOLD!! I wanted to get my books signed and and I can't go!! *pouts* >(


----------



## TamaraRose (Jan 28, 2009)

why not icey  weasel


----------



## OzzieKitSkunk (Jan 30, 2009)

Hihi, I'm trying to prereg myself and Tavi, but when I click on the Paypal button I get this error:

"The merchant is not a business or premier PayPal account. This feature is only enabled for a business or a premier PayPal account holder."

Is anyone else getting this and is it a problem that will be fixed in time to prereg? Thanks in advance

EDIT: Nevermind, its working now. o.o....


----------



## Istanbul (Feb 2, 2009)

Pre-registration is now CLOSED!

I'd like to personally thank everyone who pre-registered; we got a whopping *272 pre-registrations*, and it's my intention to make sure that there's not a single regret!


----------



## wildbilltx (Feb 5, 2009)

Istanbul said:


> Pre-registration is now CLOSED!
> 
> I'd like to personally thank everyone who pre-registered; we got a whopping *272 pre-registrations*, and it's my intention to make sure that there's not a single regret!



Wow! I hope you and your staff are ready for a bunch of fur in 2 weeks!


----------



## TamaraRose (Feb 23, 2009)

well  been and am back home...   wish wifi  was better in ther hotal  but all in all Awesome  con......  and ista i mean what i told you...   and if  the artist  who drew in my sketch book are here reading i want you to note my  fa  accounts and if you want  i will   email  you copy of the pick  and i would like to know your premision   if i may put the  scans on my fa  page adding proper dues to you...


----------



## wildbilltx (Feb 26, 2009)

My Furry Fiesta 1 Photos:
http://s56.photobucket.com/albums/g170/jangleradio/Furry Fiesta 1 Dallas/...

And Videos.. I plan to add many more as soon as I edit them.
http://s56.photobucket.com/albums/g170/jangleradio/Furry Fiesta 1 Dallas/VIDEOS/...

And I will also be posting a few videos from the con on YouTube.
http://www.youtube.com/user/wildbilltexas

(BTW If there's any photos of you that you don't want online, please email me ASAP at wildbilltx @ gmail .com and give me the number or url of the photo.)

Please feel free to use them, but please credit me if you do. Thanks!
Wild`Bill`TX


----------



## ZentratheFox (Feb 27, 2009)

http://zentrathefox.com/gallery/index.php?album=ff2009
My pics.


----------

